

Ask HN: Please review my weekend project: Fridgelist (using localStorage) - arnorhs
http://lvl-1.net/fridgelist/

======
jaybol
Cool project i like it a lot...i always make 3 columns on a legal pad so this
is perfect! Definitely would love to save the completed lists - for V2 it
would be very cool to have them pulled up from a calendar format so you could
see what you TODO list looked like at the end of each day

~~~
arnorhs
great idea! Storing which task were completed on which days, etc. Maybe an
option to display a month's summary of completed tasks, etc.

------
sgt
that's actually pretty cool. How about an option to also store it in the
"cloud" somewhere so that one can retrieve the fridgelist from another
location?

~~~
arnorhs
Thanks.

Yes. that's definitely something I want to do. I was thinking about
facebook/twitter login and then save your data in DB.

------
arnorhs
Uses html5, css3, @font-face, localStorage and more...

